# Pirlo nuovo allenatore della Juve, ufficiale



## Tifo'o (8 Agosto 2020)

A sorpresa è Andrea Pirlo il nuovo allenatore della Juve ora c'è l'ufficialità.

Contratto fino al 2022.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Agosto 2020)

Mi sembra follia. Anche vincessero la scommessa sarebbe comunque folle


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2020)

"Sono lieto di non essere diventato allenatore del Milan, sapete, vi racconto alcuni aneddoti di allora..."


----------



## Casnop (8 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A sorpresa è Andrea Pirlo il nuovo allenatore della Juve ora c'è l'ufficialità.
> 
> Contratto fino al 2022.


Ben ritrovato, Pirlo. Ti aspettiamo a San Siro.


----------



## Solo (8 Agosto 2020)

Mamma mia, non ci avrei creduto se me lo avessero anticipato.

Spero che si riveli un flop clamoroso, sarebbe un doppio godimento. 

Comune questa è al 100% una decisione di Agnelli che si "vendica" con Paratici e Nedved che gli hanno portato Sarri.

Molto curioso di vedere il loro mercato...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A sorpresa è Andrea Pirlo il nuovo allenatore della Juve ora c'è l'ufficialità.
> 
> Contratto fino al 2022.



C'È POCO DA ESULTARE. 

Ragazzi io ho paura di questa scelta folle. Per me Agnelli vuol far vedere al mondo intero che è il padrone della Serie A. 
Ho troppa paura di vedere ladrate mai viste prima d'ora su un campo da calcio.


----------



## Giangy (8 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A sorpresa è Andrea Pirlo il nuovo allenatore della Juve ora c'è l'ufficialità.
> 
> Contratto fino al 2022.



Il prossimo anno sarà l’anno ufficiale dell’Inter per vincere lo scudetto. Il ciclo bianconero sembra essere davvero finito, per fortuna.


----------



## sacchino (8 Agosto 2020)

Parlo sta alla Juve come Brocchi sta al Milan


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Agosto 2020)

dopo la gavetta di 5 giorni nell U23 è pronto al grande passo.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Agosto 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ben ritrovato, Pirlo. Ti aspettiamo a San Siro.



Si deve prendere tanti di quei fischi da ricordarseli fino al ritorno.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Agosto 2020)

Mi sembra una pazzia, ma contenti loro. Non l'avrei mai fatto, forse finirà come con Zidane al Real (ma chi ci crede davvero?), mi sembra come quando prendemmo Inzaghi (con la differenza che lui almeno la primavera l'aveva allenata). 
Boh, stranissimo, il campionato lo vinceranno lo stesso, ma vogliono rischiare forte


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> C'È POCO DA ESULTARE.
> 
> Ragazzi io ho paura di questa scelta folle. Per me Agnelli vuol far vedere al mondo intero che è il padrone della Serie A.
> Ho troppa paura di vedere ladrate mai viste prima d'ora su un campo da calcio.



E' una scelta ai livelli di Brocchi che subentra a Sinisa, anche se c'è da dire che Brocchi è sicuramente più sul pezzo di questo qui, semplicemente messo lì, uno che con quella parlata anestetica farà incaxxare i giocatori come poche altre cose.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A sorpresa è Andrea Pirlo il nuovo allenatore della Juve ora c'è l'ufficialità.
> 
> Contratto fino al 2022.


Gli auguro di fallire miseramente, ma mi sa che la scelta non si rivelerà così tanto disastrosa, anzi... Conosce l'ambiente, ha una squadra di esperienza con vari leader e nel primo anno si limiterà a gestire senza stravolgere. Vinceranno sicuramente un altro campionato se Messi non andrà all'Inter, mentre se flopperà alla Champions sarà comunque giustificato in quanto dilettante.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Agosto 2020)

Assurdo


----------



## Hellscream (8 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> C'È POCO DA ESULTARE.
> 
> Ragazzi io ho paura di questa scelta folle. Per me Agnelli vuol far vedere al mondo intero che è il padrone della Serie A.
> Ho troppa paura di vedere ladrate mai viste prima d'ora su un campo da calcio.



E capirai, tanto è storia di ogni anno in ogni caso.


----------



## Zenos (8 Agosto 2020)

Ma di cosa gioite?Con il sistema che hanno creato possono anche non avere un allenatore in panchina.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A sorpresa è Andrea Pirlo il nuovo allenatore della Juve ora c'è l'ufficialità.
> 
> Contratto fino al 2022.



Ma uno staff ce l'ha?


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Agosto 2020)

Troppi sicuri qua dentro che fallisca.. secondo me si rischia un Conte Bis attenzione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A sorpresa è Andrea Pirlo il nuovo allenatore della Juve ora c'è l'ufficialità.
> 
> Contratto fino al 2022.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



allworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboyallworkandnoplaymakesandrewadullboy


----------



## Casnop (8 Agosto 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, non ci avrei creduto se me lo avessero anticipato.
> 
> Spero che si riveli un flop clamoroso, sarebbe un doppio godimento.
> 
> ...


Si, ma così certifica una società spaccata, con dirigenti che vanno e vengono ma il capo decide poi tutto. Contenti loro, ma gli scricchiolii si sentono da qui.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Troppi sicuri qua dentro che fallisca.. secondo me si rischia un Conte Bis attenzione.



Ok, magari chi grida già al fallimento esagera.. ma di grazia, in base a cosa esattamente si dovrebbe temere un conte bis / un nuovo guardiola / gesù cristo sceso in terra?


----------



## enigmistic02 (8 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A sorpresa è Andrea Pirlo il nuovo allenatore della Juve ora c'è l'ufficialità.
> 
> Contratto fino al 2022.



Qualcuno ancora non ha inspiegabilmente capito una cosa: l'allenatore della Juve lo può fare chiunque, lo scudetto lo vincono in ogni caso. 

Hanno scelto la via meno dispendiosa, tutto lì.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Troppi sicuri qua dentro che fallisca.. secondo me si rischia un Conte Bis attenzione.


Lo temo pure io. Fare confronti con Brocchi e Inzaghi è troppo riduttivo, troppo.
1) Stiamo parlando di ex centrocampista che aveva una certa intelligenza tattica e non era una capra da questo punto di vista. Ovviamente, questa caratteristica sarà fondamentale per il suo futuro da allenatore non tanto per questa stagione.
2) Punto fondamentale, ha una rosa fortissima e non una squadraccia come quel Milan.

Per me, a meno che Messi non arriverà all'Inter, ha già vinto il prossimo campionato come lo vincerebbe chiunque in panchina con quella squadra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Troppi sicuri qua dentro che fallisca.. secondo me si rischia un Conte Bis attenzione.



Situazioni non paragonabili, in primis a centrocampo poi la Ndranghetus del parrucchino valeva tre volte questa.

Ragazzi, i cicli nascono, crescono e muoiono, sempre. A meno che non si sia nel campionato scozzese.



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lo temo pure io. Fare confronti con Brocchi e Inzaghi è troppo riduttivo, troppo.
> 1) Stiamo parlando di ex centrocampista che aveva una certa intelligenza tattica e non era una capra da questo punto di vista. Ovviamente, questa caratteristica sarà fondamentale per il suo futuro da allenatore non tanto per questa stagione.
> 2) Punto fondamentale, ha una rosa fortissima e non una squadraccia come quel Milan.
> 
> Per me, a meno che Messi non arriverà all'Inter, ha già vinto il prossimo campionato come lo vincerebbe chiunque in panchina con quella squadra.



Chi vi capisce è bravo, i gobbi stessi (mi sto divertendo a leggerli) sono consapevoli che con questa rosa senza CR7 non avrebbero mai vinto lo scudetto e anzi avrebbero rischiato di trovarsi in acque poco tranquille e voi ne parlate come se fosse la Juve del 2015.

Ma dove volete che vadano con Bentacorto, Rabiottacci, Ramses II, il cadavere di Piguain ecc? Ma li avete visti?


----------



## smallball (8 Agosto 2020)

Scelta a dir poco folle


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Situazioni non paragonabili, in primis a centrocampo poi la Ndranghetus del parrucchino valeva tre volte questa.
> 
> Ragazzi, i cicli nascono, crescono e muoiono, sempre. A meno che non si sia nel campionato scozzese.



Si certo ora diciamo che quella Juve aveva un grande centrocampo... a quel tempo, quando Conte venne ufficializzato, si rideva alla grande con il famoso 4-2-4 di Conte con Pirlo praticamente finito.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A sorpresa è Andrea Pirlo il nuovo allenatore della Juve ora c'è l'ufficialità.
> 
> Contratto fino al 2022.



Ce lo stanno apparecchiando praticamente. Speriamo Maolo capisca


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Agosto 2020)

È una scommessa. Potrebbe fare bene come potrebbe fare come Inzaghi da noi.

Più che altro mi domando: ma Ronaldo cosa farà? Non ha l'età per accettare scommesse...

Secondo voi andrà via? Ha più senso tornare a Madrid.


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Si, ma così certifica una società spaccata, con dirigenti che vanno e vengono ma il capo decide poi tutto. Contenti loro, ma gli scricchiolii si sentono da qui.



Esatto, gli juventini volevano un allenatore per puntare alla Champs e questi vanno a prendere un non-allenatore per puntare alla top 4 tranquilla.
E' tutto qui il discorso da fare, hanno praticamente ammesso che non possono vincerla e sono a fine ciclo.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> È una scommessa. Potrebbe fare bene come potrebbe fare come Inzaghi da noi.
> 
> Più che altro mi domando: ma Ronaldo cosa farà? Non ha l'età per accettare scommesse...
> 
> Secondo voi andrà via? Ha più senso tornare a Madrid.



Ma figurati, chi glieli da 30 milioni l'anno? Resta lì dov'è ovviamente


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Agosto 2020)

La cosa più assurda è che per me era già incredibile facesse l'allenatore(per me non ha assolutamente il carattere per farlo) figuriamoci alla Juve.

Ancelotti che caratterialmente gli somiglia fece una brutta fine.. Si prospetta un campionato davvero interessante.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Chi vi capisce è bravo, i gobbi stessi sono consapevoli che con questa rosa senza CR7 non avrebbero mai vinto lo scudetto e anzi avrebbero rischiato di trovarsi in acque poco tranquille e voi ne parlate come se fosse la Juve del 2015.


Semplicemente perchè Sarri si è rivelato un mediocre. Non puoi con quella squadra perdere tutte quelle partite di fila. Solo che Sarri, è uno che vuole "innovare", vuole rischiare ed imporre un suo gioco, Pirlo secondo me si rivelerà più "conservatore", almeno nel primo anno e per questo potrebbe cavarsela. Ripeto però, spero di sbagliarmi di brutto e che hai ragione tu e gli altri che la pensano come te, anche perchè a uno come Pirlo, dopo quello che ha detto alla nostra squadra, augurargli ogni tipo di fallimento è il minimo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Esatto, gli juventini volevano un allenatore per puntare alla Champs e questi vanno a prendere un non-allenatore per puntare alla top 4 tranquilla.
> E' tutto qui il discorso da fare, hanno praticamente ammesso che non possono vincerla e sono a fine ciclo.



L’ho detto da subito: nella migliore delle ipotesi sarà il loro Leotardo (cioè zona CL e nulla di più), nella peggiore sarà il loro Stramaccioni/Inzaghi (Pippo intendo).


----------



## hiei87 (8 Agosto 2020)

La scelta migliore che ci si potesse aspettare. Poi per carità, è un'incognita, magari si rivela un fenomeno.
In teoria, come ho scritto nell'altro topic, non lo vedo nè particolarmente carismatico, nè particolarmente arguto. In campo era un genio. Vedeva cose che gli altri non vedevano e aveva dei piedi che gli permettevano di fare ciò che voleva. Spesso però quelli come lui poi fanno fatica a spiegare il loro calcio visionario agli altri.
Avrei potuto vederlo bene dopo qualche anno di gavetta, ma così è un azzardo clamoroso, e la fretta con cui hanno chiuso l'operazione fa pensare davvero che non ci siano i soldi per puntare più in alto.


----------



## Giangy (8 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> È una scommessa. Potrebbe fare bene come potrebbe fare come Inzaghi da noi.
> 
> Più che altro mi domando: ma Ronaldo cosa farà? Non ha l'età per accettare scommesse...
> 
> Secondo voi andrà via? Ha più senso tornare a Madrid.



Ciò pensato pure io... qualche mese fa si parlava di qualche suggestione come PSG, Premier, o di un ritorno al Real... chissà se alcuni obbiettivi di mercato, che volevano mesi fa, per i gobbi con Pirlo allenatore siano ancora veri obbiettivi. Tipo Marcelo, Gabriel Jesus, Chiesa, Raul Jimenez ecc...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perchè Sarri si è rivelato un mediocre. Non puoi con quella squadra perdere tutte quelle partite di fila. Solo che Sarri, è uno che vuole "innovare", vuole rischiare ed imporre un suo gioco, Pirlo secondo me si rivelerà più "conservatore", almeno nel primo anno e per questo potrebbe cavarsela. Ripeto però, spero di sbagliarmi di brutto e che hai ragione tu e gli altri che la pensano come te, anche perchè a uno come Pirlo, dopo quello che ha detto alla nostra squadra, augurargli ogni tipo di fallimento è il minimo.



Vedi, secondo me i dirigenti hanno fatto un ragionamento simile, cioè hanno imputato le colpe a Saurizio e non alla rosa vecchia e deficitaria in moltissimi ruoli. E questa sarà la loro rovina.


----------



## overlord (8 Agosto 2020)

L' anno prossimo arriviamo davanti al piemonte calcio. Segnate.
Anzi....puntateci qualche eurino.


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’ho detto da subito: nella migliore delle ipotesi sarà il loro Leotardo (cioè zona CL e nulla di più), nella peggiore sarà il loro Stramaccioni/Inzaghi (Pippo intendo).



Che poi non finisce mica qui, bisogna vedere cosa farà il 35 enne portoghese visto che questi qui gli hanno appena fatto capire che qui si gioca solo per il campionato.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Agosto 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perchè Sarri si è rivelato un mediocre. Non puoi con quella squadra perdere tutte quelle partite di fila. Solo che Sarri, è uno che vuole "innovare", vuole rischiare ed imporre un suo gioco, Pirlo secondo me si rivelerà più "conservatore", almeno nel primo anno e per questo potrebbe cavarsela. Ripeto però, spero di sbagliarmi di brutto e che hai ragione tu e gli altri che la pensano come te, anche perchè a uno come Pirlo, dopo quello che ha detto alla nostra squadra, augurargli ogni tipo di fallimento è il minimo.



Pirlo è il nuovo allenatore della Mafia insieme a Buffon, Ronaldo, Chiellini...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Che poi non finisce mica qui, bisogna vedere cosa farà il 35 enne portoghese visto che questi qui gli hanno appena fatto capire che qui si gioca solo per il campionato.



Esatto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Agosto 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, chi glieli da 30 milioni l'anno? Resta lì dov'è ovviamente



Anche questo è vero ahahah

Ora ho letto un suo post su Instagram di poco fa e rimane sicuro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Agosto 2020)

Anche Cannavaro sarebbe stato meglio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> così è un azzardo clamoroso, e la fretta con cui hanno chiuso l'operazione fa pensare davvero che non ci siano i soldi per puntare più in alto.



Eheheeheheh caro amico, i soldi non sono infiniti manco alla Put.tanassa, or so it seems, at least. 

Infatti io scrivo (in maniera apparentemente contraddittoria, ma solo apparentemente) che l’allenatore è l’ultimo dei loro problemi: il che è vero; allo stesso tempo però prendere un “””allenatore”””” come Pirlo è indice che di problemi ne hanno eccome. Cogli la sottigliezza.

Un po’ come il Milan: il fatto che non potessimo prendere i Conte, Pochettino, Klopp di turno era davvero l’ultimo dei nostri problemi rispetto alle rose che avevamo. Allo stesso tempo però gli allenatori (talvolta “alienatori” più che allenatori) che avevamo restituivano perfettamente e veridicamente la nostra dimensione.


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Eheheeheheh caro amico, i soldi non sono infiniti manco alla Put.tanassa, or so it seems, at least.
> 
> Infatti io scrivo (in maniera apparentemente contraddittoria, ma solo apparentemente) che l’allenatore è l’ultimo dei loro problemi: il che è vero; allo stesso tempo però prendere un “””allenatore”””” come Pirlo è indice che di problemi ne hanno eccome. Cogli la sottigliezza.


----------



## Andris (8 Agosto 2020)

bene,si stappa con l'uomo barbuto di ghiaccio
finalmente ha avuto la sua chance nel suo ambiente,raccomandato dal presidente


----------



## 7vinte (8 Agosto 2020)

Boh? O si rivela un fenomeno. Oppure ci sarà da ridere


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


>



LMAO


----------



## hiei87 (8 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Eheheeheheh caro amico, i soldi non sono infiniti manco alla Put.tanassa, or so it seems, at least.
> 
> Infatti io scrivo (in maniera apparentemente contraddittoria, ma solo apparentemente) che l’allenatore è l’ultimo dei loro problemi: il che è vero; allo stesso tempo però prendere un “””allenatore”””” come Pirlo è indice che di problemi ne hanno eccome. Cogli la sottigliezza.



Sarebbe anche l'ora. Tra l'altro hanno venduto Pjanic, ma tra Arthur e Kulusevski hanno già speso più di un centone.
Per quanto riguarda Pirlo effettivamente da parte sua sarà più intelligente cercare di fare il minimo sindacale. Se si improvviserà maestro di calcio, si prenderà un rischio enorme.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Agosto 2020)

in teoria dovrebbe essere una pazzia...però vediamo...

anche ai tempi di allegri c'erano i caroselli e le derisioni...poi hanno sfiorato per 2 volte il triplete...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in teoria dovrebbe essere una pazzia...però vediamo...
> 
> anche ai tempi di allegri c'erano i caroselli e le derisioni...poi hanno sfiorato per 2 volte il triplete...



Ai tempi di Allegri dietro c’era il vuoto cosmico e assoluto con le milanesi in disarmo totale e povere, sia economicamente che tecnicamente, in un modo sconosciuto dal dopoguerra in poi (tanto che poterono permettersi di lasciar andare mezza rosa nel 2015 ed iniziare la stagione 2015/2016 di fatto non giocandone l’inizio e accumulando nmila punti di svantaggio per poi rimontare con nonchalance, visto che la capolista era la piccola Inda di Thohir che andava avanti a 1-0 sculati con Handanovic versione Yashin). Ora le cose sono un tantino diverse.


----------



## admin (8 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A sorpresa è Andrea Pirlo il nuovo allenatore della Juve ora c'è l'ufficialità.
> 
> Contratto fino al 2022.



Aahahahahhahahaha

Praticamente, avevano già scelto l'allenatore prima che Sarri vincesse lo scudetto.

Comunque, penso ci sarà da divertirsi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe anche l'ora. Tra l'altro hanno venduto Pjanic, ma *tra Arthur e Kulusevski hanno già speso più di un centone.*




Eh ma poi l’uscita agli ottavi ha cambiato i piani, evidentemente. Anche noi nel 2011 avremmo dovuto prendere Fabregas, salvo poi scoprire che Mister X era Nocerino. Il Lodo Mondadori aveva cambiato tutto.


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ai tempi di Allegri dietro c’era il vuoto cosmico e assoluto con le milanesi in disarmo totale e povere, sia economicamente che tecnicamente, in un modo sconosciuto dal dopoguerra in poi (tanto che poterono permettersi di lasciar andare mezza rosa nel 2015 ed iniziare la stagione 2015/2016 di fatto non giocandone l’inizio e accumulando nmila punti di svantaggio per poi rimontare con nonchalance, visto che la capolista era la piccola Inda di Thohir). Ora le cose sono un tantino diverse.



Molti parlano di autogestione ma la stagione è lunga 8 MESI e ci sono tantissime variabili, dal punto di vista tattico uno come Pirlo vale meno dell'attuale Iachini, perché se io metto Iachini sulla panchina della Juve son certo che ho uno navigato, scarso ma del ruolo, altrimenti noi avremmo potuto mettere in fila:
Nesta 
Cafu
Serginho
Kaladze
ecc e abbiamo fatto scelte ancora peggiori perché abbiamo preso quelli più inciucioni che hanno approfittato della carriera rossonera per farsi strada in un calcio dove Pirlo va ad allenare la Juve senza aver allenato nemmeno il figlio nel giardino di casa.


----------



## admin (8 Agosto 2020)

La presentazione da allenatore dell'U23 è stata una trollata epica


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


>



Sono confuso assai


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sono confuso assai



Un vero alienato(re).



Raryof ha scritto:


> Molti parlano di autogestione ma la stagione è lunga 8 MESI e ci sono tantissime variabili, dal punto di vista tattico uno come Pirlo vale meno dell'attuale Iachini, perché se io metto Iachini sulla panchina della Juve son certo che ho uno navigato, scarso ma del ruolo, altrimenti noi avremmo potuto mettere in fila:
> Nesta
> Cafu
> Serginho
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ai tempi di Allegri dietro c’era il vuoto cosmico e assoluto con le milanesi in disarmo totale e povere, sia economicamente che tecnicamente, in un modo sconosciuto dal dopoguerra in poi (tanto che poterono permettersi di lasciar andare mezza rosa nel 2015 ed iniziare la stagione 2015/2016 di fatto non giocandone l’inizio e accumulando nmila punti di svantaggio per poi rimontare con nonchalance, visto che la capolista era la piccola Inda di Thohir che andava avanti a 1-0 sculati con Handanovic versione Yashin). Ora le cose sono un tantino diverse.



si ma hanno comunque raggiunto due finali di champions


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma hanno comunque raggiunto due finali di champions



Con una rosa da paura confronto a questa. Specie quella del 2015 era spaventosa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Agosto 2020)

L'Inter è già campione d'Italia per la prossima stagione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A sorpresa è Andrea Pirlo il nuovo allenatore della Juve ora c'è l'ufficialità.
> 
> Contratto fino al 2022.



Seedorf, Inzaghi, Brocchi,Gattuso. Noi su 4 ne abbiamo beccato solo uno mezzo decente.

Possibile che a loro vada bene al primo tentativo? Spero davvero nel mega flop, ma sono talmente sculati e ladri che non so se essere ottimista oppure no.


----------



## Kayl (8 Agosto 2020)

Questo momento è così bello che ci farei sesso.


----------



## sipno (8 Agosto 2020)

Juve allo sbando.
Non ha alcun senso se non fare un dispetto a Sarri per qualche motivo.

Ditemi che senso avrebbe!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Questo momento è così bello che ci farei sesso.



Mi sento come Patrick Swayze in Ghost con questo momento nella parte di Molly quando pastrocchiano quella specie di scultura fangosa all’inizio con unchained melody come colonna sonora.


----------



## diavolo (8 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Troppi sicuri qua dentro che fallisca.. secondo me si rischia un Conte Bis attenzione.



Stesso carattere proprio... Già me le immagino le conferenze stampa con i giornalisti appisolati in sala.


----------



## Kayl (8 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mi sento come Patrick Swayze in Ghost con questo momento nella parte di Molly quando pastrocchiano quella specie di scultura fangosa all’inizio con unchained melody come colonna sonora.



io mi sento come Leslie Nielsen nel secondo film della trilogia della Pallottola Spuntata dove parodizzano quella scena.XD


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> io mi sento come Leslie Nielsen nel secondo film della trilogia della Pallottola Spuntata dove parodizzano quella scena.XD



Ahahahahah


----------



## Molenko (8 Agosto 2020)

La scelta ha spiazzato anche me, giuro che avrei pensato a tutti tranne che a Pirlo, mi sembra una scelta in totale controtendenza con quello che solitamente fa la Juventus.
Però ricordo molto bene i commenti all'arrivo di Allegri, io ero il primo che si aspettava un super fallimento, e invece.. 
Questi non vanno sottovalutati mai, mai.


----------



## sipno (8 Agosto 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> La scelta ha spiazzato anche me, giuro che avrei pensato a tutti tranne che a Pirlo, mi sembra una scelta in totale controtendenza con quello che solitamente fa la Juventus.
> Però ricordo molto bene i commenti all'arrivo di Allegri, io ero il primo che si aspettava un super fallimento, e invece..
> Questi non vanno sottovalutati mai, mai.



Ok ma allegri ha ereditato una squadra perfetta e un campionato morto.
Ora c'è una juve in caduta, vecchia e qualche rivale in crescita.
Disastro annunciato


----------



## Milanlove (8 Agosto 2020)

E quando Pirlo fallirà, lo rimetteranno nell'under 23?


ormai si sentono onnipotenti con gli arbitri in Italia che credono di poter fare quello che vogliono.

Poi l'Europa, come sempre, è un'altra storia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ok ma allegri ha ereditato una squadra perfetta e un campionato morto.
> Ora c'è una juve in caduta, vecchia e qualche rivale in crescita.
> Disastro annunciato



Eh si, sono proprio le condizioni che sono completamente diverse. Questa roba qui che chiamano Juve è come il Milan del 2008 e l’Inda del 2011, poi per carità, se la serie A fosse ancora un campionato di pezzenti impezzentiti vincerebbero comunque ma le cose sono cambiate parecchio.


----------



## sette (8 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A sorpresa è Andrea Pirlo il nuovo allenatore della Juve ora c'è l'ufficialità.
> 
> Contratto fino al 2022.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Agosto 2020)

Magari non rimane. Ma secondo me il nuovo allenatore della Juve è un portoghese...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> E quando Pirlo fallirà, lo rimetteranno nell'under 23?
> 
> 
> ormai si sentono onnipotenti con gli arbitri in Italia che credono di poter fare quello che vogliono.
> ...



Gli arbitri possono darti tra i 5 e i 10 punti in più come fanno sempre con loro (5 quando vanno leggeri, 7/8 quando vanno pesanti), di più no perché altrimenti si fanno beccare. Solo che se ti ritrovi con una rosa da 75 punti stentati tutto d’un colpo mentre gli altri ne fanno una da 90 ( e vedo zero motivi per i quali i cugini non dovrebbero rinforzarsi) ti ci fai un clistere con gli arbitri e i punti rubacchiati.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Agosto 2020)

Comunque ragazzi, c'è anche da capirli. Ci sta che non abbiano voluto spendere per un allenatore top. Già ci sta lo stipendio di Sarri da pagare, poi quelli dell'AIA, i giornalisti di Sky, quelli della Gazzetta, quelli del giornale di Torino.. Le spese sono tante eh!


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Magari non rimane. Ma secondo me il nuovo allenatore della Juve è un portoghese...



ma certo ragazzi, soldi finiti e sarriai ferri corti con cristina ed altri probabilmente...

l unica è mettere sto cadavere per risparmiare e la squadra la fa cristina come piace a lui. non vedo alternative... vediamo il mercato


----------



## numero 3 (8 Agosto 2020)

Pirlo così è entrato ufficialmente nella nostra "Hall of infame"


----------



## mandraghe (8 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma certo ragazzi, soldi finiti e sarriai ferri corti con cristina ed altri probabilmente...
> 
> l unica è mettere sto cadavere per risparmiare e la squadra la fa cristina come piace a lui. non vedo alternative... vediamo il mercato




E vediamo anche come la pensa la vecchia guardia, Buffon, Chiellini e Bonucci su tutti. 

Sarà autogestione, Pirlo non ha esperienza, figuriamoci come sto morto di sonno potrà motivare i giocatori nell’intervallo di una partita in bilico..


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E vediamo anche come la pensa la vecchia guardia, Buffon, Chiellini e Bonucci su tutti.
> 
> Sarà autogestione, Pirlo non ha esperienza, figuriamoci come sto morto di sonno potrà motivare i giocatori nell’intervallo di una partita in bilico..



Autogestione per 8 mesi? nemmeno la squadra di Gesù potrebbe fare 8 mesi di autogestione.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Autogestione per 8 mesi? nemmeno la squadra di Gesù potrebbe fare 8 mesi di autogestione.




Appunto, il che spiega bene l’asinata combinata dal rampollo ovino.


----------



## sipno (8 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Autogestione per 8 mesi? nemmeno la squadra di Gesù potrebbe fare 8 mesi di autogestione.



La Juve di Allegri era tutta in autogestione.

Barzagli chiellini Buffon


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E vediamo anche come la pensa la vecchia guardia, Buffon, Chiellini e Bonucci su tutti.
> 
> Sarà autogestione, Pirlo non ha esperienza, figuriamoci come sto morto di sonno potrà motivare i giocatori nell’intervallo di una partita in bilico..



sembrano noi quando abbiamo iniziato a mettere nostre ex leggende sulla panchina. 

vediamo un pò che combina sto infame.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A sorpresa è Andrea Pirlo il nuovo allenatore della Juve ora c'è l'ufficialità.
> 
> Contratto fino al 2022.



Puahahaha Pirlo, i feticisti del "l' allenatore è l' unica cosa che conta" andranno fuori di testa.

Mi sa tanto di scelta alla buona, non c è tempo di cercarne di altri.

Mi sa che finirà malissimo... questa Juventis se non cambia qualche giocatore il prossimo anno farà peggio di questo.

Per carità, magari Pirlo si dimostrerà un genio, ma è una scommessa al buio dato che ha iniziato l' altro giorno a fare l' allenatore. 

Tra l' altro il prossimo anno si presenteranno con Arturito Bentacorto Rabiot a centrocampo.. Bah.

Meglio così, ma vedere chi ha il pane ma non i denti mi suscita rabbia visto come stiamo messi noi.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Agosto 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sembrano noi quando abbiamo iniziato a mettere nostre ex leggende sulla panchina.
> 
> vediamo un pò che combina sto infame.



In verità, in Italia, i primi a fare quel tipo di esperimento furono proprio i gobbi con Ferrara e andò malissimo. E Ferrara aveva pure più esperienza di Pirlo. E se tanto mi dà tanto...


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In verità, in Italia, i primi a fare quel tipo di esperimento furono proprio i gobbi con Ferrara e andò malissimo. E Ferrara aveva pure più esperienza di Pirlo. E se tanto mi dà tanto...



Che poi molto sinceramente bisogna dire una cosa, alla Juve serviva un gestore, un manager, uno come Allegri che non si intestardisse a cercare il bel gioco più vittorie cosmiche in coppa, qui sono andati a mettere uno che non ha il carisma per parlare ai giocatori e a livello di comunicazione verrà mangiato vivo.
I giocatori non sono assolutamente capaci di tenere unito il gruppo perché non tutti hanno Ibra, Ronaldo è un altro tipo di giocatore quindi se Pillo non sarà più forte/al di sopra delle noie di Cristina farà un botto gigantesco dopo pochissime partite.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Puahahaha Pirlo, i feticisti del "l' allenatore è l' unica cosa che conta" andranno fuori di testa.
> 
> Mi sa tanto di scelta alla buona, non c è tempo di cercarne di altri.
> 
> ...



Lo scrivevo oggi che l’allenatore è davvero l’ultimo dei problemi di questi qua. Ma l’ultimo davvero eh.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Agosto 2020)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Il prossimo anno sarà l’anno ufficiale dell’Inter per vincere lo scudetto. Il ciclo bianconero sembra essere davvero finito, per fortuna.



Preferivo continuasse quello della Juve piuttosto che vedere vincere l'Inter


----------



## pazzomania (8 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lo scrivevo oggi che l’allenatore è davvero l’ultimo dei problemi di questi qua. Ma l’ultimo davvero eh.



Per me chiunque scriva:

Sarri vince, Sarri perde
Conte vince, Conte perde
Pioli vince, Pioli perde
È totalmente assuefatto dal feticismo per gli allenatori.
Ovviamente il comandante della nave è importante, ma mai quanto la nave

Per me esiste solo:
Juve vince, Juve perde
Inter vince, Inter perde
Milan vince, Milan perde.

Punto.


----------



## vota DC (8 Agosto 2020)

Pirlo è muto. Non ha mai parlato in vita sua. Non rivolge proprio la parola a giocatori, presidenti e allenatori. Abbiamo scoperto che soffriva tanto al Milan dove doveva accontentarsi di misere CL solo perché lo ha scritto in un libro. Da allenatore che farà? Manderà pizzini?

Non credo sia messo lì perché sintomo di crisi. Stiamo parlando di Andrea Agnelli, uno che si abbassa pure a traffichetti con manovali dell'ndrangheta per far passare striscioni.
Non è Vito Corleone, è Scarface, avrà preso questa decisione dopo qualche striscia giusto per dimostrare che può vincere lo scudetto anche con un non allenatore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me chiunque scriva:
> 
> Sarri vince, Sarri perde
> Conte vince, Conte perde
> ...




Ma è così. L’allenatore cambia il “come” vinci, ma se sei la più forte a meno che non faccia disastri vinci. Persino con Saurizio hanno vinto.

Il fatto è che ogni anno peggiorano mentre l’Inda ogni anno migliora. Questo è l’anno del sorpasso e francamente ne sono contento.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me chiunque scriva:
> 
> Sarri vince, Sarri perde
> Conte vince, Conte perde
> ...



Resta il fatto che quando Juve perde, Milan perde, Inter perde, il primo che salta è sempre l'allenatore


----------



## mandraghe (8 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Che poi molto sinceramente bisogna dire una cosa, alla Juve serviva un gestore, un manager, uno come Allegri che non si intestardisse a cercare il bel gioco più vittorie cosmiche in coppa, qui sono andati a mettere uno che non ha il carisma per parlare ai giocatori e a livello di comunicazione verrà mangiato vivo.
> I giocatori non sono assolutamente capaci di tenere unito il gruppo perché non tutti hanno Ibra, Ronaldo è un altro tipo di giocatore quindi se Pillo non sarà più forte/al di sopra delle noie di Cristina farà un botto gigantesco dopo pochissime partite.




A livello comunicativo Pirlo è peggio di Sarri. Tuttavia Pirlo ha il passato da grande giocatore che Saurizio non aveva. 

Che poi diciamocela tutta: due anni di CR7 due allenatori silurati. Ed entrambi non piacevano a CR7. Zidane, che piaceva al portoghese, va via dal Real e pure Ronaldo va via. Al Real, quando ha provato a fare il boss, gli hanno mostrato la porta. Dicendogli che il Real è superiore anche rispetto a lui. Alla Juve non possono farlo, per motivi economici e soprattutto perché devono obtorto collo accettare la situazione che si è creata, oramai sembra che abbiano messo in mano tutto a Ronaldo e, forse, anche ai senatori, che però non so che potere hanno. Insomma non escludo che ci sia stato un aut aut di CR7: o Sarri o me.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Pirlo è muto. Non ha mai parlato in vita sua. Non rivolge proprio la parola a giocatori, presidenti e allenatori. Abbiamo scoperto che soffriva tanto al Milan dove doveva accontentarsi di misere CL solo perché lo ha scritto in un libro. Da allenatore che farà? Manderà pizzini?
> 
> Non credo sia messo lì perché sintomo di crisi. Stiamo parlando di Andrea Agnelli, uno che si abbassa pure a traffichetti con manovali dell'ndrangheta per far passare striscioni.
> Non è Vito Corleone, è Scarface, avrà preso questa decisione dopo qualche striscia giusto per dimostrare che può vincere lo scudetto anche con un non allenatore.



E infatti i gobbi faranno la fine di Tony Montana. Le loro ladrate semmai mi preoccupano se dovessimo trovarceli tra le balle in zona Champions, quello sì.

Ma secondo me l’anno prossimo faranno come l’Inda 2010/2011, lotteranno un po’ per poi crollare e mollare tutto. L’anno del definitivo tracollo sarà il 2021/2022, li rischieranno grosso sul serio. L’anno prossimo, il 2020/2021, però, più di secondi non fanno, e deve già andargli bene.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma è così. L’allenatore cambia il “come” vinci, ma se sei la più forte a meno che non faccia disastri vinci. Persino con Saurizio hanno vinto.
> 
> Il fatto è che ogni anno peggiorano mentre l’Inda ogni anno migliora. Questo è l’anno del sorpasso e francamente ne sono contento.



Vero.



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto che quando Juve perde, Milan perde, Inter perde, il primo che salta è sempre l'allenatore



Esatto, ma come vedi non cambia mai nulla.

Il Milan ha cambiato allenatore 100 volte, tenendo una rosa di melma > risultati di melma

La Juve ha cambiato 3/4 allenatori mantenendo una grande rosa che con gli anni sta decadendo > risultato: tutti gli allenatori vincono ma ogni anno un Po meno

L' Inter sta costruendo una bella squadra e infatti ogni allenatore ha fatto meglio del precedente.

Tutto ampiamente preventivabile se uno ha una buona visione delle cose a medio termine


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dal forum dei gobbi

“ Scelta naturale per far continuare a comandare il clan del senato, rinnovato all'infinito proprio da Paratici. 
Sono sicuro che da vecchia che era ieri sera, gradualmente la rosa verrà definita esperta e poi difficilmente migliorabile.”

Uguale identico a quanto successo da noi nel post-Atene e coi nati dopo nel post-2010. Uguale uguale.


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2020)

Godo. Mettono Pirlo perchè su piazza non c'è nessuno e Sarri è una garanzia di zero tituli per il prossimo anno. Sarri è scarso, sempre detto, a Napoli può baciare dove ha camminato prima di lui Benitez.


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Agosto 2020)

Stasera ho saputo sia dell'esonero di Sarri che di Pirlo nello stesso momento

Incredibile, non mi capacito di una società come la Juventus, in questo periodo storico e da primatista qualè a livello nazionale, possa aver fatto 2 scelte assurde nello stesso giorno.
A Sarri non hanno dato il tempo di fare nulla, cosa credevano che vincesse la Champions al primo colpo dopo che tutti hanno fallito?
E Pirlo così dal nulla come un Milan qualsiasi che affida la squadra ad allenatori alla loro prima volta? Pirlo lo sa che se non vincerà il campionato sarà ricordato solo per questo come allenatore?
Boh


----------



## ignaxio (8 Agosto 2020)

Prossimi allenatori sella Juve in ordine. Pirlo, Buffon, Chiellini, Bonucci.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma è così. L’allenatore cambia il “come” vinci, ma se sei la più forte a meno che non faccia disastri vinci. Persino con Saurizio hanno vinto.
> 
> Il fatto è che ogni anno peggiorano mentre l’Inda ogni anno migliora. Questo è l’anno del sorpasso e francamente ne sono contento.





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto che quando Juve perde, Milan perde, Inter perde, il primo che salta è sempre l'allenatore





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dal forum dei gobbi
> 
> “ Scelta naturale per far continuare a comandare il clan del senato, rinnovato all'infinito proprio da Paratici.
> Sono sicuro che da vecchia che era ieri sera, gradualmente la rosa verrà definita esperta e poi difficilmente migliorabile.”
> ...



Lo scrivo da due anni che alla Juve, con leggere e ovvie differenze, stanno facendo errori che purtroppo ho gia visto......


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo da due anni che alla Juve, con leggere e ovvie differenze, stanno facendo errori che purtroppo ho gia visto......



Infatti io sapendo dove conduce tutto questo, quando leggo queste cose sono così









Pregustavo da anni questi momenti e già l’anno scorso quando scrivevo che CR7 era per loro ciò che per noi fu Ronaldinho molti non ci credevano, mi dicevano che sti maledetti sarebbero stati ininterrottamente al top per 40 anni indipendentemente dalle boiate che facevano (come prendersi gente come CR7 che NON ti puoi permettere e che dopo il bonus tecnico che ti da ti impone enormi limiti nel resto della rosa -perché non hai i soldi per costruire una rosa all’altezza di CR7, visto che i soldi li assorbe lui- e a livello finanziario) ecc ecc, ma presto lo vedranno. E il bello è che noi sappiamo cosa c’è dopo Ronaldinho, cioè i Mexes, i Gangbang Boateng, I Balotelli, i Poli, i Birsa, gli Alex ecc.

E aggiungo una cosa: molti diranno “eh ma i gobbi hanno un gran fatturato” il che è vero quanto irrilevante, pure noi nel 2007 avevamo un fatturato della Madonna, eravamo terzi o quarti in Europa (quindi ben più in alto dei gobbi attuali) ma poi sappiamo cosa è successo.


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Stasera ho saputo sia dell'esonero di Sarri che di Pirlo nello stesso momento
> 
> Incredibile, non mi capacito di una società come la Juventus, in questo periodo storico e da primatista qualè a livello nazionale, possa aver fatto 2 scelte assurde nello stesso giorno.
> A Sarri non hanno dato il tempo di fare nulla, cosa credevano che vincesse la Champions al primo colpo dopo che tutti hanno fallito?
> ...



Sarri...dai è stato l'unico allenatore a Napoli che sia rimasto almeno due anni a non vincere nulla...hanno vinto Benitez, Mazzarri e Gattuso (in pochi mesi)....può solo ringraziare Rafa che gli ha apparecchiato il tavolo a Napoli e l'ha reso famoso...per me e l'ho sempre pensato Sarri è scarso...quest'anno ha vinto per demeriti altri, non per meriti della Juve...altrimenti chiudeva con zero titoli...ha perso tutto...e alla Juve hanno capito che il prossimo anno avrebbe vinto il nulla...altro che puntare alla coppa campioni...la loro sfortuna è che l'estate è anomala e su piazza non c'è nessuno di libero...critico la scelta Pirlo, ma a monte l'errore è Sarri. 

Meglio per tutti. Il prossimo anno serie A più aperta che mai. Esagero? Se il Milan conferma Zlatan e Gigio, prende un giocatore forte per ruolo (difensore, centrocampista, attaccante) occhio....


----------



## Casnop (8 Agosto 2020)

Paratici imbarazzatissimo stasera a Mediaset, ha parlato di apporto di esperienza con Pirlo, che porterà alla Juve il modulo di gioco ispirato alla sua carriera di calciatore. Cioè?


----------



## mandraghe (8 Agosto 2020)

L’esonero di Sarri è lo specchio di cosa è diventata la serie A e del valore che gli stessi gobbi danno allo scudetto: quello di un titolo farlocco. 

A mia memoria un allenatore campione d’Italia esonerato dopo una settimana dalla vittoria non s’era mai visto, io non lo ricordo. In pratica per gli stessi gobbi lo scudetto è una cosa inutile vinta spesso per inerzia. Loro la chiamano inerzia. Noi più semplicemente parliamo di scudetti opachi e apparecchiati usando metodi sporchi e favoritismi. A chi spera nella vittoria di un’altra squadra consiglio di mettersi l’anima in pace. Per me nello scambio sponsorizzazioni federali della Fiat, vs “risarcimento” per calciopoli, sono inclusi 10 scudetti vinti. 

L’anno prossimo, viste le condizioni disastrose dei gobbi, il sistema dovrà dare il meglio di sé.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> L’esonero di Sarri è lo specchio di cosa è diventata la serie A e del valore che gli stessi gobbi danno allo scudetto: quello di un titolo farlocco.
> 
> A mia memoria un allenatore campione d’Italia esonerato dopo una settimana dalla vittoria non s’era mai visto, io non lo ricordo. In pratica per gli stessi gobbi lo scudetto è una cosa inutile vinta spesso per inerzia. Loro la chiamano inerzia. Noi più semplicemente parliamo di scudetti opachi e apparecchiati usando metodi sporchi e favoritismi. A chi spera nella vittoria di un’altra squadra consiglio di mettersi l’anima in pace. Per me nello scambio sponsorizzazioni federali della Fiat, vs “risarcimento” per calciopoli, sono inclusi 10 scudetti vinti.
> 
> L’anno prossimo, viste le condizioni disastrose dei gobbi, il sistema dovrà dare il meglio di sé.



Per il prossimo scudetto gobbo se ne riparla fra un lustro e mezzo, vedrai.

Sistema o no, se l’Inda fa un ulteriore salto di qualità non ce n’è per nessuno.


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Agosto 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sarri...dai è stato l'unico allenatore a Napoli che sia rimasto almeno due anni a non vincere nulla...hanno vinto Benitez, Mazzarri e Gattuso (in pochi mesi)....può solo ringraziare Rafa che gli ha apparecchiato il tavolo a Napoli e l'ha reso famoso...per me e l'ho sempre pensato Sarri è scarso...quest'anno ha vinto per demeriti altri, non per meriti della Juve...altrimenti chiudeva con zero titoli...ha perso tutto...e alla Juve hanno capito che il prossimo anno avrebbe vinto il nulla...altro che puntare alla coppa campioni...la loro sfortuna è che l'estate è anomala e su piazza non c'è nessuno di libero...critico la scelta Pirlo, ma a monte l'errore è Sarri.
> 
> Meglio per tutti. Il prossimo anno serie A più aperta che mai. Esagero? Se il Milan conferma Zlatan e Gigio, prende un giocatore forte per ruolo (difensore, centrocampista, attaccante) occhio....



Sinceramente non conosco Sarri prima del Napoli, posso abbonarti Benitez Mazzarri prima ma è un discorso che vale per tanti...Come Conte ha aperto la pista ad Allegri e altri alla Juve, Spalletti alla Roma ecc ecc 
Ad ogni modo il Napoli di Sarri era un minibarca veloce tikitaka che avrebbe vinto sempre il campionato se non si fosse trovato sempre una Juve ancora più forte davanti _e aiutata come al solito_. Poi ci sta fallire alla Juve in Champions e faticare in campionato, ma ricordo che i giocatori sono più vecchietti e meno forti rispetto qualche anno fa. E comunque al Chelsea 1 anno ha fatto e 1 trofeo vinto se non erro.
Pirlo può fare anche benissimo non vuol dire, anche erchè alla Juve pure Giampaolo vincerebbe campionato, ma rimane cmq una scelta no sense in tutto e per tutto. Non è che non c'è in giro proprio nessuno, Guidolin per dine una è libero

Su di noi non ci penso nemmeno 1 minuto, abbiamo fatto bene 1 mese a luglio in un anno fuori dal normale. Alla lunga contano i valori e tutte quelle sopra di noi le vedo effettivamente più forti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Agosto 2020)

Per me se vincono il campionato sarà semplicemente la conferma che rubano, mi sembra palesemente assurdo che possano battere Inter e Atalanta nel lungo. Avrei dubbi anche se arrivano tra le prime 4.

Almenochè non fanno un mercato allucinante, ma hanno da cambiare mezza squadra, mi sembra assurdo che con la stessa rosa praticamente possano avere un exploit confronto a quest'anno. Sono cotti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Agosto 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Paratici imbarazzatissimo stasera a Mediaset, ha parlato di apporto di esperienza con Pirlo, che porterà alla Juve il modulo di gioco ispirato alla sua carriera di calciatore. Cioè?



L'albero di natale?


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Agosto 2020)

Se ripenso ancora a quando l'abbiamo "svenduto" alla Juve mi sento male e mi sale la rogna. Grazie a Dio non hanno mai vinto la Champions con lui altrimenti c'era da appendere qualcuno a Milanello

Detto questo a lui non voglio male e non posso augurargli di fare schifo


----------



## mandraghe (8 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per il prossimo scudetto gobbo se ne riparla fra un lustro e mezzo, vedrai.
> 
> Sistema o no, se l’Inda fa un ulteriore salto di qualità non ce n’è per nessuno.




Lo spero ma non credo. Ancora oggi il Corriere della Sera titolava: sconfitta della Juve, sconfitta del calcio italiano. Come se la juve fosse la squadra di tutti gli italiani, robe allucinanti. Qualcuno quando il Milan o un’altra squadra esce dalle coppe ha mai letto simili deliri? No, solo per i gobbi. La strada quindi è ancora lunga ahimè.

Difficilmente le cose cambieranno in fretta. Per cambiare le cose servirebbe un Inter-Juve 5 a 0. In quel caso tutti si renderebbero conto del gap tra le due squadre ed allora il sistema avrà molte difficoltà a far vincere i gobbi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Lo spero ma non credo. Ancora oggi il Corriere della Sera titolava: sconfitta della Juve, sconfitta del calcio italiano. Come se la juve fosse la squadra di tutti gli italiani, robe allucinanti. Qualcuno quando il Milan o un’altra squadra esce dalle coppe ha mai letto simili deliri? No, solo per i gobbi. La strada quindi è ancora lunga ahimè.
> 
> Difficilmente le cose cambieranno in fretta. Per cambiare le cose servirebbe un Inter-Juve 5 a 0. In quel caso tutti si renderebbero conto del gap tra le due squadre ed allora il sistema avrà molte difficoltà a far vincere i gobbi.



Alla fine il sistema ai gobbi regala ogni anno tra i 5 (spesso) e i 10 punti per raggiungere gli obiettivi, classifiche senza errori arbitrali alla mano. Di più sarebbe troppo grossa e rischierebbe di provocare una nuova Calciopoli. 

Però se tu ti ritrovi con una squadra da 75/76 punti e i rivali ne hanno una da 90 per vincere devi al contempo avere i tuoi punti in più regalati e toglierli alla rivale con arbitraggi scandalosi.

E per me non succederà questo, non faranno scoppiare un’altra Calciopoli pur di non perdere il decimo, secondo me. Anche perché se stavolta esagerano si ritrovano radiati. Suning non scherza, ragazzi, non è venuto per prendere pisellate in faccia per i prossimi 20 anni.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per il prossimo scudetto gobbo se ne riparla fra un lustro e mezzo, vedrai.
> 
> Sistema o no, se l’Inda fa un ulteriore salto di qualità non ce n’è per nessuno.



Non so se andrà cosi, ma di certo l' Inter ha un ottimo comandante e sta costruendo una nave di lusso.
Non sei cosi lontano con la tua previsione


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so se andrà cosi, ma di certo l' Inter ha un ottimo comandante e sta costruendo una nave di lusso.
> Non sei cosi lontano con la tua previsione



Anche perché nei prossimi anni se Dio vuole ci riprenderemo pure noi, e vorrò vederli poi tornare, i gobbi, con le due milanesi al top.



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Avrei dubbi anche se arrivano tra le prime 4.



Troppo presto per avere dubbi su quello, secondo me. Per quello c’è da pazientare ancora un annetto. .

Secondo me l’anno prossimo vedremo una Juve versione Inter 2010/2011, e se continuano così il 2021/2022 sarà l’anno nel quale rischieranno di vivere ciò che l’Inter ha vissuto nel 2011/2012.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per il prossimo scudetto gobbo se ne riparla fra un lustro e mezzo, vedrai.
> 
> Sistema o no, se l’Inda fa un ulteriore salto di qualità non ce n’è per nessuno.



Sì ma OVVIAMENTE nessuna squadra può vincere PER SEMPRE.
Per me stanno facendo un errore madornale ma lo fanno dopo aver vinto NOVE scudetti. NOVE.
L'inter disfò la squadra dopo CINQUE.
Noi dopo UNO  

La società Juventus ha una gravissima responsabilità, epocale: *è responsabile di aver distrutto il significato stesso dello scudetto*. 
Prima con calciopoli hanno fatto sì che venisse assegnato uno scudetto di carta all'Inter.
Poi loro stessi continuano nel conto totale ad assegnarsi quei due campionati in più. Consapevoli di non meritarli.
Ergo per dimostrare di meritare davvero non possono godersi le vittorie in campionato e da qui l'ossessione per la Champions League.

Se una squadra vince anche solo CINQUE-SEI campionati di fila, che cosa sono uno-due anni di ricostruzione a confronto anche senza titoli? 
Ci avremmo messo la firma piuttosto che fare 10 anni a non vincere.

Invece loro sono condannati a vincere sempre il campionato perché ormai l'unico numero che conta è "N titoli consecutivi" visto che il conto totale ufficiale NON SI PUO' DIRE!!! E nel frattempo continuano ad inseguire l'ossessione CL e non possono prendersi il tempo di programmare NULLA!! 
Come hanno ridotto il calcio! Loro e i loro servi della stampa.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche perché nei prossimi anni se Dio vuole ci riprenderemo pure noi, e vorrò vederli poi tornare, i gobbi, con le due milanesi al top.



Ho grossi dubbi su di noi amico, grossi.

Siamo lontanissimi, abbiamo solo 2 top: Donnarumma e Ibra, che però è vecchissimo.
Forse Theo, dai, se lo merita.

Temo abbiamo parecchia strada da fare.. ma spero tu abbia ragione

Non voglio sembrare pessimista... ma sto periodo post Covid a me non ha convinto... spero di sbagliarmi
Troppo devastanti per essere veri...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sì ma OVVIAMENTE nessuna squadra può vincere PER SEMPRE.
> Per me stanno facendo un errore madornale ma lo fanno dopo aver vinto NOVE scudetti. NOVE.
> L'inter disfò la squadra dopo CINQUE.
> Noi dopo UNO
> ...



Per questo i prossimi anni saranno molto duri per loro. Noi e l’Inter almeno siamo andati in crisi dopo averla alzata, noi numerose volte peraltro, questi qua dovranno sorbirsi anni di ricostruzione sapendo che:

1. L’ultima Champions l’hanno vinta nel 1996.
2. Nessuno riconosce le loro vittorie nazionali né gli dà importanza.

Saranno anni interessanti per essere juventini. Prevedo un’esplosione di interesse, da parte di molti tifosi sabaudi, verso i capolavori di Andrej Tarkovskij e Akira Kurosawa.

Specie se poi arriva lo stadio mentre loro sono in ricostruzione è la volta buona che noi e l’Inda li seppelliamo fino agli anni ‘30 inoltrati.




pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho grossi dubbi su di noi amico, grossi.
> 
> Siamo lontanissimi, abbiamo solo 2 top: Donnarumma e Ibra, che però è vecchissimo.
> Forse Theo, dai, se lo merita.
> ...



Per noi ci sono due cose fondamentali, che venga approvato quel dannato stadio e cambiare proprietà, finalmente. Noi siamo ancora nella nostra fase Thohir.

Intanto che siamo nella fase Thohir mi accontenterei di ritornare in CL, dai. Che poi è quasi impossibile che il vero Milan attuale sia quello post-Covid (cioè una squadra da oltre 90 punti in proiezione) lo so pure io, ma secondo me non siamo nemmeno una squadretta da 65 punti. La verità sta nel mezzo, spesso. E indovina un po’ cosa c’è nel mezzo, tra una media da scudetto e una da EL?


----------



## Zenos (9 Agosto 2020)

Appena finito su Canale 5 Juve Champions League. Hanno parlato per 2 ore di Juve e 10 Min di Napoli. Ma quanto mi fanno schifo?


----------



## Kayl (9 Agosto 2020)

Pirlo non si faceva rispettare neanche in studio di Sky con la D’Amico, caressa e Costacurta, con Ronaldo fa la fine della promessa sposa di Eddie Murphy nel Principe cerca Moglie...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Agosto 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Pirlo non si faceva rispettare neanche in studio di Sky con la D’Amico, caressa e Costacurta, con Ronaldo fa la fine della promessa sposa di Eddie Murphy nel Principe cerca Moglie...



The black&white Giannino....coming soon.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Troppi sicuri qua dentro che fallisca.. secondo me si rischia un Conte Bis attenzione.



Conte ha fatto 6 anni di apprendistato però. Non è paragonabile. Non scherziamo è una scelta folle.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Agosto 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Paratici imbarazzatissimo stasera a Mediaset, ha parlato di apporto di esperienza con Pirlo, che porterà alla Juve il modulo di gioco ispirato alla sua carriera di calciatore. Cioè?



Cioè 3-5-2? Ma chi sarà il regista? Per me potrebbe giocare senza regista perchè non vede nessuno buono per il ruolo; esattamente come Pippo giocava senza schierare alcuna punta vera ma con Menez falso 9 in mancanza di una punta degna della sua eredità?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Conte ha fatto 6 anni di apprendistato però. Non è paragonabile. Non scherziamo è una scelta folle.



Stanno impazzendo nelle loro fogne. 



> Pirlo nemmeno un prescritto indaista nei suoi sogni più bagnati avrebbe potuto sperare che si sedesse sulla nostra panchina, la panchina di una società che ha appena fallito, per l’ennesimo anno, l’obiettivo più importante, e che avrebbe bisogno di fare un drammatico (e costoso) svecchiamento e rinnovamento della rosa.
> 
> Gliela stiamo apparecchiando a quell’infame di Conte, io impazzisco.




﻿


----------



## kekkopot (9 Agosto 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> La scelta ha spiazzato anche me, giuro che avrei pensato a tutti tranne che a Pirlo, mi sembra una scelta in totale controtendenza con quello che solitamente fa la Juventus.
> Però ricordo molto bene i commenti all'arrivo di Allegri, io ero il primo che si aspettava un super fallimento, e invece..
> Questi non vanno sottovalutati mai, mai.


Ma Allegri o Conte arrivavano con un minimo di esperienza (Allegri addirittura con uno scudetto in palmares).

Pirlo 0 esperienza e un carattere che non sembra proprio adatto a quello di un allenatore


----------



## James45 (9 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si certo ora diciamo che quella Juve aveva un grande centrocampo... a quel tempo, quando Conte venne ufficializzato, si rideva alla grande con il famoso 4-2-4 di Conte con Pirlo praticamente finito.



Vero.
Io all'epoca però non ridevo affatto: quello finito era Seedorf che ci tenemmo stretto, non Pirlo.
Ma tanto, quando lo dicevo, mi davano del pirl...


----------



## Rikyg83 (9 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A sorpresa è Andrea Pirlo il nuovo allenatore della Juve ora c'è l'ufficialità.
> 
> Contratto fino al 2022.



Speriamo che abbiate ragione, sul fatto che Pirlo possa rivelarsi un flop.
Curioso di vedere le mosse di mercato della Juventus..


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2020)

Gli auguro di fare la figura di melma che si merita sto mezzo uomo


----------



## Lambro (9 Agosto 2020)

Tentano un progetto alla Zidane/Real, uomo di carisma, secondo me gli insegnanti di calcio, i maestri, non vanno bene per gruppi in là con gli anni come quello juventino, per quelli ci vogliono gestori come fu per noi Capello dopo Sacchi o Ancelotti dopo Zac. Per me, al di là della sua inesperienza come mister, può fare molto bene. Ovviamente non glielo auguro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Agosto 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Tentano un progetto alla Zidane/Real, uomo di carisma, secondo me gli insegnanti di calcio, i maestri, non vanno bene per gruppi in là con gli anni come quello juventino, per quelli ci vogliono gestori come fu per noi Capello dopo Sacchi o Ancelotti dopo Zac. Per me, al di là della sua inesperienza come mister, può fare molto bene. Ovviamente non glielo auguro.




La differenza è che Zidane aveva un gruppo di top pronti a vincere tutto, loro no, anzi, dovrebbero rivoluzionare l’80% di rosa e non possono farlo. 

Zidane e Pirlo avevano materiali in mano molto diversi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Agosto 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che abbiate ragione, sul fatto che Pirlo possa rivelarsi un flop.
> Curioso di vedere le mosse di mercato della Juventus..



Infatti parafrasandoli “il mercato non è importante, è l’unica cosa che conta”. E secondo me darà la conferma del perché è stato preso il Pirla. Per ridimensionare. 

Quando prendi uno così, senza esperienza, o fai un mercato top (e loro non possono farlo, sono al limite col bilancio e l’uscita agli ottavi è una mazzata tremenda) oppure prendere un allenatore così è davvero l’ultimo dei problemi che hai, sebbene dei problemi che hai ne sia un sintomo.

E leggendo il comunicato della società...

“La﻿ s﻿celta odierna si basa sulla convinzione che Pirlo abbia le carte in regola per guidare, fin ﻿dal suo esord﻿io﻿ sulla panchina, una rosa esperta﻿ e di talento per ﻿inseguire nuovi successi”.

Pare appunto che non abbiano alcuna intenzione di rinnovare la rosa e che andranno avanti così. Si stanno Gianninizzando di brutto ahahahahahaha.


----------



## sunburn (9 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La differenza è che Zidane aveva un gruppo di top pronti a vincere tutto, loro no, anzi, dovrebbero rivoluzionare l’80% di rosa e non possono farlo.
> 
> Zidane e Pirlo avevano materiali in mano molto diversi.


Zidane dalla trequarti in su aveva Modric, Casemiro, Kroos, Isco, Benzema e Ronaldo. Vista la base della Juventus, per avvicinarsi alla lontana, dovrebbero fare un mercato da minimo 200 milioni e aumentare clamorosamente il monte-ingaggi. Il tutto in massimo due o tre settimane. Impossibile.
Poi vabbè, il calcio non è scienza esatta. Può essere che Pirlo si riveli un genio assoluto della tattica e faranno il triplete. Ma a bocce ferme, è una scelta incomprensibile. Probabilmente pensano di essere fortissimi e di aver bisogno solo di un allenatore in grado di fare gruppo(di Pirlo come compagno di squadra ho sempre sentito parlar bene).
Vedremo.


----------



## Igniorante (9 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> C'È POCO DA ESULTARE.
> 
> Ragazzi io ho paura di questa scelta folle. Per me Agnelli vuol far vedere al mondo intero che è il padrone della Serie A.
> Ho troppa paura di vedere ladrate mai viste prima d'ora su un campo da calcio.



Ma perché, cosa cambierebbe rispetto ad ora?
Hanno sempre fatto così. 
Il fatto di mettere in panchina un completo esordiente può costargli caro. Curioso poi di vedere le conferenze stampa ed il modo in cui si rapporta agli arbitri. Pirlo non è Conte.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Agosto 2020)

E' da stamattina che sto leggendo leccate ed incensate a destra e a manca. Non si smentiscono mai


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Agosto 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Zidane dalla trequarti in su aveva Modric, Casemiro, Kroos, Isco, Benzema e Ronaldo. Vista la base della Juventus, per avvicinarsi alla lontana, dovrebbero fare un mercato da minimo 200 milioni e aumentare clamorosamente il monte-ingaggi. Il tutto in massimo due o tre settimane. Impossibile.
> Poi vabbè, il calcio non è scienza esatta. Può essere che Pirlo si riveli un genio assoluto della tattica e faranno il triplete. Ma a bocce ferme, è una scelta incomprensibile. Probabilmente pensano di essere fortissimi e di aver bisogno solo di un allenatore in grado di fare gruppo(di Pirlo come compagno di squadra ho sempre sentito parlar bene).
> Vedremo.



insensato non direi, alla fine avranno pensato che la prossima stagione inizierà a breve e il tempo materiale per fare una nuova rivoluzione non c'è, inoltre aggiungici che non hanno soldi per fare un mercato per accontentare le richieste di un allenatore top, alla fine hanno ripiegato sulla soluzione piu sensata, tanto in italia con gli aiuti arbitrali saranno sempre avvantaggiati, poi male che vada e non dovessero vincere lo scudo ormai ai loro tifosi degli scudetti non interessa piu nulla.


----------



## Djici (9 Agosto 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> insensato non direi, alla fine avranno pensato che la prossima stagione inizierà a breve e il tempo materiale per fare una nuova rivoluzione non c'è, inoltre aggiungici che non hanno soldi per fare un mercato per accontentare le richieste di un allenatore top, alla fine hanno ripiegato sulla soluzione piu sensata, tanto in italia con gli aiuti arbitrali saranno sempre avvantaggiati, poi male che vada e non dovessero vincere lo scudo ormai ai loro tifosi degli scudetti non interessa piu nulla.



Per me con un SPalletti non avrebbero dovuto fare una rivoluzione (per il solito scudetto + finale di coppa italia... per la champions ovviamente e un altra cosa).
Hanno gia gente buona. Certo molti esuberi che probabilmente non riusciranno a cedere ma la rosa poteva passare abbastanza facilmente ad un 4231 (da vedere se andava bene a CR7).


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me con un SPalletti non avrebbero dovuto fare una rivoluzione (per il solito scudetto + finale di coppa italia... per la champions ovviamente e un altra cosa).
> Hanno gia gente buona. Certo molti esuberi che probabilmente non riusciranno a cedere ma la rosa poteva passare abbastanza facilmente ad un 4231 (da vedere se andava bene a CR7).



si ma alla fine spalletti ti avrebbe portato l'n-esimo scudetto, scudetto che possono benissimo vincere con una mazza di scopa in panchina. Quelli ormai sono ossessionati dalla coppa, quindi non potendo raggiungere un profilo a la guardiola si sono accontentati di un pirlo gestore che sicuramente non rompera le scatole a cr7 e agli altri pseudobig della juve con schemi e fissazioni varie di sarri.
Poi spalletti è un altro con un caratterino niente male, se ha osato tenere in panca totti a roma figuriamoci quale rapporto avrebbe potuto cucire con cr7 e gli altri senatori.


----------



## unbreakable (9 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A sorpresa è Andrea Pirlo il nuovo allenatore della Juve ora c'è l'ufficialità.
> 
> Contratto fino al 2022.


Catacomba head coach 

Vice baronio portasfiga
Hair stylist matri 
Ds mummia braida 

Per i rubentini uno scenario da horror


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Agosto 2020)

Da una parte un atleta a cui voglio bene, dall'altra la squadra che odio di piú in assoluto.
No vabbé non scherziamo, gli auguro di fallire ugualmente ad Andrea.


----------



## Molenko (9 Agosto 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si ma alla fine spalletti ti avrebbe portato l'n-esimo scudetto, scudetto che possono benissimo vincere con una mazza di scopa in panchina. Quelli ormai sono ossessionati dalla coppa, quindi non potendo raggiungere un profilo a la guardiola si sono accontentati di un pirlo gestore che sicuramente non rompera le scatole a cr7 e agli altri pseudobig della juve con schemi e fissazioni varie di sarri.
> Poi spalletti è un altro con un caratterino niente male, se ha osato tenere in panca totti a roma figuriamoci quale rapporto potra cucire con cr7 e gli altri senatori.



Al di là della qualità di gestione che può avere, i problemi per me sono altri: Pirlo non ha mai programmato una singola seduta di allenamento che io sappia, figurati concordare una preparazione atletica con i collaboratori. Stessa cosa per le partite: ha mai preparato gli accorgimenti ad hoc che si prendono per la singola partita?
E' questo che mi lascia perplesso. Noi prendemmo Brocchi e Inzaghi che da qualche anno si stavano facendo le ossa nelle giovanili, poi vabbè si sono dimostrate due capre, però almeno un'esperienza minima con un gruppo di giocatori c'era dietro.


----------



## Milanlove (9 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Gli arbitri possono darti tra i 5 e i 10 punti in più come fanno sempre con loro (5 quando vanno leggeri, 7/8 quando vanno pesanti), di più no perché altrimenti si fanno beccare. Solo che se ti ritrovi con una rosa da 75 punti stentati tutto d’un colpo mentre gli altri ne fanno una da 90 ( e vedo zero motivi per i quali i cugini non dovrebbero rinforzarsi) ti ci fai un clistere con gli arbitri e i punti rubacchiati.



ricordati che sono senza vergogna. La Juve ad oggi ha comunque la rosa più lunga di chiunque in serie A, se ci aggiungi l'aiuto arbitrale a tuo favore o quello che stronca l'avversario hai già risolto metà dei tuoi problemi. Se sguinzagli la stampa per demolire i tuoi avversari, il gioco è fatto.

Conte non ha parlato a caso qualche giorno fa, sa benissimo come funzionano certe cose e gli rode subirle invece di poterle avere a suo vantaggio. La potenza di Agnelli in Italia non ha eguali in nessun'altra parte del mondo civilzzato.


----------



## Milanlove (9 Agosto 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si ma alla fine spalletti ti avrebbe portato l'n-esimo scudetto, scudetto che possono benissimo vincere con una mazza di scopa in panchina. Quelli ormai sono ossessionati dalla coppa, quindi non potendo raggiungere un profilo a la guardiola si sono accontentati di un pirlo gestore che sicuramente non rompera le scatole a cr7 e agli altri pseudobig della juve con schemi e fissazioni varie di sarri.
> Poi spalletti è un altro con un caratterino niente male, se ha osato tenere in panca totti a roma figuriamoci quale rapporto potra cucire con cr7 e gli altri senatori.



Spalletti entro febbraio avrebbe già rotto con Cristiano Ronaldo, sicuro come l'oro. Ha sempre fatto così ovunque è andato. Non è un allenatore adatto ad allenare i campioni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Agosto 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Al di là della qualità di gestione che può avere, i problemi per me sono altri: Pirlo non ha mai programmato una singola seduta di allenamento che io sappia, figurati concordare una preparazione atletica con i collaboratori. Stessa cosa per le partite: ha mai preparato gli accorgimenti ad hoc che si prendono per la singola partita?
> E' questo che mi lascia perplesso. Noi prendemmo Brocchi e Inzaghi che da qualche anno si stavano facendo le ossa nelle giovanili, poi vabbè si sono dimostrate due capre, però almeno un'esperienza minima con un gruppo di giocatori c'era dietro.



si ma alla fine cosa rischiano? di non vincere il campionato, tanto ormai ne hanno vinti a vagonate manco li festeggiano piu, quindi meglio aspettare che spendere soldi su un spalletti qualunque. Cmq io sono convinto che pirlo sia stato fortemente voluto dai vari buffon, bonucci e chiellini.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (9 Agosto 2020)

Io sono sinceramente disgustato dalla stampa sportiva italiana. Un fallimento epocale è stato trasformato nell’incensamento del nuovo Sacchi+Ancelotti+Guardiola.. peccato che non abbia neanche il patentino e non abbia mai diretto neanche un allenamento dei pulcini... 
servi dei gobbi. Senza dignità


----------



## Hellscream (9 Agosto 2020)

Insomma, pari pari le cose che si leggevano quando i debuttanti erano i nostri. Servi.


----------



## Mika (9 Agosto 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Insomma, pari pari le cose che si leggevano quando i debuttanti erano i nostri. Servi.



Se vuoi sapere Sky la carriera da giocatore l'ha fatta partire dal 2011 al 2015. Praticamente Pirlo ha giocato solo nella Juventus ed ha iniziato a 30 anni.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Io sono sinceramente disgustato dalla stampa sportiva italiana. Un fallimento epocale è stato trasformato nell’incensamento del nuovo Sacchi+Ancelotti+Guardiola.. peccato che non abbia neanche il patentino e non abbia mai diretto neanche un allenamento dei pulcini...
> servi dei gobbi. Senza dignità



Sky e Gazzetta in prima fila.

Su Sky ieri hanno parlato di juve fino a pochissimi istanti dall’inizio della partita del Napoli. Immagino che goduria per un tifoso del Napoli che si collega a Sky sentire le minchiate di Paratici, invece delle notizie sulla sua squadra che sta per giocare solo un ottavo di finale di champions. 

Altra perla sentita: Pirlo con la Juve ha vinto tutto. Sì a Sky son arrivati a dire pure questo. Poi “stranamente” ingrossano il palmares juventino dell’infame citando la finale di champions persa. Perché per Sky, è risaputo, che per i gobbi perfino le inculate prese in finale devono finire sulla bacheca dei trionfi.

Poi c'è la Gazzetta che sfonda il muro del ridicolo coniando il termine Pirlolandia. Al di là del fatto che il neologismo richiama altri concetti, cioè fa diventare la juve un posto di **********, ma ovviamente il geniale inventore, essendo un giornalista della gazzetta a questo non ci arriva. Dicevo: al di là di questo non vedo il motivo per usare questo termine visto che finora nessuno sa che visione di calcio ha Pirlo, che moduli userà ecc. Infatti, giusto per completare la figuraccia, in Gazzetta si sono lanciati in audaci previsioni sul come giocherà la juve di Pirlo. Evidentemente hanno consultato qualche indovino.

Il tutto mentre Sarri, fino a pochi giorni fa maestro di calcio e grande allenatore, viene trattato come un pezzo di sterco indegno e come un cafone ignorante.

Mourinho parlava di prostituzione intellettuale, ma dopo 10 anni siamo ben oltre. E credo che parlare di sistema sia la cosa più corretta. 

Ieri ne abbiamo visto l’ennesima puntata. La solita roba vergognosa messa in piedi dai servi. Uno schifo assoluto.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sky e Gazzetta in prima fila.
> 
> Su Sky ieri hanno parlato di juve fino a pochissimi istanti dall’inizio della partita del Napoli. Immagino che goduria per un tifoso del Napoli che si collega a Sky sentire le minchiate di Paratici, invece delle notizie sulla sua squadra che sta per giocare solo un ottavo di finale di champions.
> 
> ...



Se non altro hanno preso uno che sa come si vincono le champions......
Poi sulle sue doti di allenatore e gestore non mi saprei esprimere veramente ma Pirlo AL MILAN ha vinto champions, supercoppa europea, mondiale per club e , sempre da milanista, si è laureato campione del mondo.

Poi è andato alla juve per fare spazio in bacheca a scudetti e coppa italia.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Agosto 2020)

diciamo che il prossimo anno non si dovrebbe mettere male per noi..la conferma di Gattuso al napoli...l'incognita Pirlo alla juve....un Conte che potrebbe anche destabilizzare l'inter...la Lazio che ho la sensazione si ridimensionerà un pò...beh diciamo che almeno per la champions noi con Spalletti non dovremmo avere grossi probl....ah no scusate.....


----------



## Mika (9 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sky e Gazzetta in prima fila.
> 
> Su Sky ieri hanno parlato di juve fino a pochissimi istanti dall’inizio della partita del Napoli. Immagino che goduria per un tifoso del Napoli che si collega a Sky sentire le minchiate di Paratici, invece delle notizie sulla sua squadra che sta per giocare solo un ottavo di finale di champions.
> 
> ...



La soluzione è una:

Non abbonarsi o disdire. Non comprare giornali.
Quando avranno solo abbonati juventini e le vendite dei giornali scendono al 10% (conosco amici juventini che hanno disdetto pure loro perché reputano vomitevole il tutto) e quando saranno a vendere fiori a Porta Romana o davanti al Colosseo allora capiranno.

Ma poi penso... tanto le perdite le paga la Juventus e noi Italiani visto che mi pare che ci sia ancora la legge che lo Stato da soldi ai giornali. Se sbaglio correggetemi.


----------



## Mika (9 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se non altro hanno preso uno che sa come si vincono le champions......
> Poi sulle sue doti di allenatore e gestore non mi saprei esprimere veramente ma Pirlo AL MILAN ha vinto champions, supercoppa europea, mondiale per club e , sempre da milanista, si è laureato campione del mondo.
> 
> Poi è andato alla juve per fare spazio in bacheca a scudetti e coppa italia.



Da noi ha vinto anche due scudetti


----------



## mandraghe (9 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se non altro hanno preso uno che sa come si vincono le champions......
> Poi sulle sue doti di allenatore e gestore non mi saprei esprimere veramente ma Pirlo AL MILAN ha vinto champions, supercoppa europea, mondiale per club e , sempre da milanista, si è laureato campione del mondo.
> 
> Poi è andato alla juve per fare spazio in bacheca a scudetti e coppa italia.



Sa come vincere le champions, ma forse quel Milan lo sapeva meglio di lui 

Inoltre siamo sicuri che sappia come si allena una squadra?


----------



## Jino (9 Agosto 2020)

La fortuna di Pirlo rispetto ai vari Inzaghi, Brocchi, Seedorf, Gattuso è che trova uno squadrone che se saprà gestire con intelligenza forse gli consentirà agli esordi di vincere lo scudetto...se sarà intelligente a gestire, ripeto.


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Agosto 2020)

Voglio provare ad analizzare la situazione senza pregiudizi e senza rancore verso la squadra che odio di piú al mondo.
Se hanno preso pirlo significa alcune cose. 

- Innanzitutto che si son resi conto che il bilancio comincia a farsi pesante. Pensare che l'anno scorso si parlava di dare 20 cucuzze all'anno a guardiola... Oggi vai a prendere un esordiente, seppure con un enorme passato da calciatore intelligente, che guadagna un milione e mezzo all'anno, sperando di indovinare la mossa alla Guardiola o Zidane.

- Quello che dagli stessi gobbi viene definito "clan" (piú ovviamente la figura di Ronaldo) è diventato un peso abbastanza significativo nella società, piú di qualsiasi altro dirigente e/o allenatore. Tanto da far piazzare guarda caso un amico del clan stesso sulla panchina.
Questa a mio modo di vedere é una dinamica assolutamente inedita in una squadra di calcio. 

- Non si può negare (i giornali ovviamente ne hanno taciuto, ma figuriamoci, il Sistema ancora una volta domina) che dalla settimana 1 di Sarri alla Juve vi siano stati problemi grossi dentro lo spogliatoio juventino.
La prova clamorosa é l'esilio assurdo di Mandzukic (6 milioni a stagione) separato in casa, episodio che sarebbe diventato ultradiscusso in un altro club (come da noi fu Montolivo) ma che per loro fu trattato come un qualsiasi caso di febbre.


Tutte queste cose mi fanno capire che a Torino non hanno ben compreso le problematiche vere di questa squadra e di questa società. L'addio di marmotta secondo me li ha lasciati privi di quella guida fondamentale in grado di dare un minimo di coerenza alle scelte, e un minimo di programmazione.
Paratici non é capace di essere questo. 
Il vuoto a livello societario é stato in parte colmato dall'avvento del potere dei senatori, che oggi, si é capito, conta di piú della dirigenza alla continassa.

Io, a differenza di tanti milanisti, non odio Pirlo. Anche se, lo ammetto, mi rode vederlo cosí vicino all'ambiente ladro.
D'altra parte gli han dato una chance enorme e lui l'ha voluta cogliere al volo, non lo si può biasimare per questo.
E non voglio neanche bollare questa scelta come fatale a priori per loro, ciò che ho imparato é che sti pezzi di sterco hanno 9 vite come i gatti, quando il ciclo per loro sembra finito si rialza o grazie anche al Sistema. 
Però é evidente che mi sembra una mossa della disperazione questa qui. 

P. S. Sono stati furbi, annunciando Pirlo il giorno dopo si é smesso (complice anche la stampa amica) di parlare di Juve - Lione, ma adesso si parla solo del nuovo Zidane. 
Come al solito sanno fare bene i conti su queste cose. 
Forse stavolta solo su queste cose. 

P. P. S. E adesso si capisce benissimo di cosa parlava realmente Conte.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sa come vincere le champions, ma forse quel Milan lo sapeva meglio di lui
> 
> Inoltre siamo sicuri che sappia come si allena una squadra?



aahhaha era uno sfotto il mio , ovviamente.
Non ho la più pallida idea circa le sue capacità.
Ma si sa qualcosa del suo staff???
Quello di Gattuso , per dire, è composto da gente preparata. E lo stesso ringhio è uno sgobbone di prima categoria.
Non so nemmeno se ha fatto il corso Pirlo....


----------



## mandraghe (9 Agosto 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> La soluzione è una:
> 
> Non abbonarsi o disdire. Non comprare giornali.
> Quando avranno solo abbonati juventini e le vendite dei giornali scendono al 10% (conosco amici juventini che hanno disdetto pure loro perché reputano vomitevole il tutto) e quando saranno a vendere fiori a Porta Romana o davanti al Colosseo allora capiranno.
> ...




Infatti non mi pare che la Gazzetta e sky se la passino bene. Per dire: sky ha più o meno gli stessi abbonati di 10 anni fa e riesce a sopravvivere solo tagliando gli eventi che propone pur facendo pagare di più ai suoi abbonati. Ormai sono attaccati come cozze ai tifosi gobbi ed alla pubblicità della Fiat. Hanno scelto una via perdente e non si accorgono di quanto ci stanno perdendo. 

La Gazzetta idem: gobbi, gobbi e solo gobbi. Oramai la Gazzetta sopravvive grazie ai sussidi pubblici ed agli esercizi commerciali che la comprano per i clienti. D'altronde se un tempo alla Gazzetta ci scrivevano bravi giornalisti come Maradei mentre oggi ci scrive Fabiana Della Valle (quella che scrisse un assurdo articolo sul vitello tonnato mangiato da CR7...per dire il livello..) non ti devi lamentare se non ti compra più nessuno.

Tempo fa in un altro post dissi che il potere di questa Juve è superiore perfino a quello di Moggi. Moggi aveva fior di avversari e dirigenti che non avevano paura a sollevare polemiche anche dure. Oggi c'è solo la Juve, allora c'erano le 7 sorelle aventi proprietà italiane fortissime. Nemmeno Moggi aveva le succursali e neppure il farabutto Luciano si era spinto fino al punto di far da sponsor agli organi federali. Invece oggi tutto questo accade alla luce del Sole in modo spudorato e arrogante. 

E gli effetti deleteri della piovra juventina sul calcio italiano sono sotto gli occhi di tutti. Basta citare la decadenza della Serie A, il fatto che non si vince una coppa europea da 10 anni (cosa mai accaduta) per finire con i risultati mediocri della nazionale.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sky e Gazzetta in prima fila.
> 
> Su Sky ieri hanno parlato di juve fino a pochissimi istanti dall’inizio della partita del Napoli. Immagino che goduria per un tifoso del Napoli che si collega a Sky sentire le minchiate di Paratici, invece delle notizie sulla sua squadra che sta per giocare solo un ottavo di finale di champions.
> 
> ...



E' un sistema .
E la situazione in spagna e germania non è poi tanto differente.
Anche in quelle squadre ormai il sistema è talmente radicato e il solco con le rivali talmente ampio che non serve più l'allenatore per antonomasia ma basta una figura che conosce l'ambiente ed è vicino alla proprietà.
A torino hanno reputato che i tempi dei sistema sono maturi per fare questo passo : prima si disintegra la concorrenza, poi si fa il grande passo.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> aahhaha era uno sfotto il mio , ovviamente.
> Non ho la più pallida idea circa le sue capacità.
> Ma si sa qualcosa del suo staff???
> Quello di Gattuso , per dire, è composto da gente preparata. E lo stesso ringhio è uno sgobbone di prima categoria.
> Non so nemmeno se ha fatto il corso Pirlo....



Sembra che il vice sarà...Baronio (!!!)

Inoltre Barzagli sembrerebbe che diventi allenatore dei difensori (??) e Matri dovrebbe allenare gli attaccanti. 



Matri che allena gli attaccanti.

*Matri che allena gli attaccanti.

Matri che allena gli attaccanti.
**
* 

Nemmeno l'ultimo Galliani ha avuto simili pensate.*
*


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sembra che il vice sarà...Baronio (!!!)
> 
> Inoltre Barzagli sembrerebbe che diventi allenatore dei difensori (??) e Matri dovrebbe allenare gli attaccanti.
> 
> ...



Vorrei leggere lo staff completo prima di pronunciarmi : preparatore, match analyst, ecc ecc.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' un sistema .
> E la situazione in spagna e germania non è poi tanto differente.
> Anche in quelle squadre ormai il sistema è talmente radicato e il solco con le rivali talmente ampio che non serve più l'allenatore per antonomasia ma basta una figura che conosce l'ambiente ed è vicino alla proprietà.
> A torino hanno reputato che i tempi dei sistema sono maturi per fare questo passo : prima si disintegra la concorrenza, poi si fa il grande passo.



Si, però in Spagna oltre Real e Barça c'è l'Atletico, ogni tanto spuntano il Valencia, il Siviglia, il Villareal, ecc. e Bilbao è sempre un posto orrendo per le big, insomma niente di paragonabile alla Serie A attuale. Poi ovviamente Barça e Real sono insuperabili. Ma son comunque due squadre, non una. Un minimo di incertezza esiste.

La Bundesliga è stata rovinata dal fpf e dal fatto che le altre squadre tedesche hanno tirato in remi in barca. Il Borussia è la "succursale" del Bayern, al quale cede i talenti migliori, il Leverkusen vale poco. Stoccarda, Amburgo, Wolfsburg, ed altre squadre storiche galleggiano nella mediocrità. Il decantato modello Lipsia non ha prodotto nulla di vincente e, mi spiace, qualunque realtà che non vinca lo scudetto vale poco. Abbiamo visto come invece in F1 la scuderia Red Bull si sia imposta velocemente. E la formula uno è infinitamente più complicata della Bundesliga. 

Resta appunto solo la premier che invece ha una gestione manageriale anni luce distante dalle altre leghe e che non a caso attira i maggiori investitori internazionali. Per capire come è ricca la premier cito l'esempio dei Wolves: dopo essere saliti in premier il loro fatturato è schizzato da 26 mln a 172 mln di sterline. In una anno!! Capisci cosa significa oggi la premier?


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si, però in Spagna oltre Real e Barça c'è l'Atletico, ogni tanto spuntano il Valencia, il Siviglia, il Villareal, ecc. e Bilbao è sempre un posto orrendo per le big, insomma niente di paragonabile alla Serie A attuale. Poi ovviamente Barça e Real sono insuperabili. Ma son comunque due squadre, non una. Un minimo di incertezza esiste.
> 
> La Bundesliga è stata rovinata dal fpf e dal fatto che le altre squadre tedesche hanno tirato in remi in barca. Il Borussia è la "succursale" del Bayern, al quale cede i talenti migliori, il Leverkusen vale poco. Stoccarda, Amburgo, Wolfsburg, ed altre squadre storiche galleggiano nella mediocrità. Il decantato modello Lipsia non ha prodotto nulla di vincente e, mi spiace, qualunque realtà che non vinca lo scudetto vale poco. Abbiamo visto come invece in F1 la scuderia Red Bull si sia imposta velocemente. E la formula uno è infinitamente più complicata della Bundesliga.
> 
> Resta appunto solo la premier che invece ha una gestione manageriale anni luce distante dalle altre leghe e che non a caso attira i maggiori investitori internazionali. Per capire come è ricca la premier cito l'esempio dei Wolves: dopo essere saliti in premier il loro fatturato è schizzato da 26 mln a 172 mln di sterline. In una anno!! Capisci cosa significa oggi la premier?



Ma in premier si fa di tutto per valorizzare la lega e non uno o due club.
E infatti oggi è il campionato che vale di più e le pay tv si scannano letteralmente per accaparrarselo!!!


Questo è uno dei motivi per cui credo che il fpf sia fuffa : spartizione dei soldi dei diritti tv che cambia da paese a paese.
Quello che accade in spagna e germania, per dire, mi fa schifo.
E poi si parla di autofinanziamento.... si come no.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Agosto 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Insomma, pari pari le cose che si leggevano quando i debuttanti erano i nostri. Servi.


Praticamente un Guardiola. Vedremo, quanto voglio che fallisca miseramente... e comunque a San Siro voglio un'accoglienza coi fiocchi per questo infame.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Insomma, pari pari le cose che si leggevano quando i debuttanti erano i nostri. Servi.



Ma poi non ho capito in base a cosa Ulivieri si sbilanci cosi!!
Pirlo al corso per uefa pro è solo iscritto per ora e deve ancora discutere la tesi a coverciano, pare sarà ad ottobre.
Nel frattempo deve provvedere a consegnare la tesi (entro il 21 agosto) e a settembre dovrà sostenere gli esami.
Nel frattempo come allenatore risulterà Baronio .

Sono andato ad informarmi perchè in effetti non mi risultava che Pirlo avesse conseguito il titolo.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma in premier si fa di tutto per valorizzare la lega e non uno o due club.
> E infatti oggi è il campionato che vale di più e le pay tv si scannano letteralmente per accaparrarselo!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Hai ragionissima. In Uk fanno come in USA: ragionano a livello globale, di lega. Non importa se ti chiami Lakers, Celtics, Yankees o 49ers, per vincere devi essere più bravo di tutti. Il caso dei Knicks è emblematico: sono la squadra più grande della Lega ma non vincono da decenni. Anche nello sport americano ci son state le dinastie: ma appunto son venute fuori grazie alla capacità dei dirigenti ed anche ovviamente al sistema del draft che è molto egualitario.

L'autofinanziamento va bene appunto in contesti dove si fanno le regole a livello di lega altrimenti è una presa in giro. Sul fpf inutile tornarci visto che la pensiamo uguale.


Tornando a Pirlo, nessuno dei prezzolati ha detto che non poteva allenare tutti hanno detto che è in regola; ora tu mi dici che non è così. Ecco un altra pagina omertosa del sistema. Ieri nessuno ha detto quello che hai indicato tu. 

Erano troppo occupati a glorificare le gesta allenatorie (quali??) del nuovo profeta della panchina. 

#Prostituzioneintellettuale


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma poi non ho capito in base a cosa Ulivieri si sbilanci cosi!!
> Pirlo al corso per uefa pro è solo iscritto per ora e deve ancora discutere la tesi a coverciano, pare sarà ad ottobre.
> Nel frattempo deve provvedere a consegnare la tesi (entro il 21 agosto) e a settembre dovrà sostenere gli esami.
> Nel frattempo come allenatore risulterà Baronio .
> ...



E' lo stesso discorso di Gattuso. Sono i campioni del mondo, amici di tutti. Qualsiasi cosa facciano, vengono incensati a prescindere.


----------



## Djici (9 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sembra che il vice sarà...Baronio (!!!)
> 
> Inoltre Barzagli sembrerebbe che diventi allenatore dei difensori (??) e Matri dovrebbe allenare gli attaccanti.
> 
> ...



Mi ricorda il mio primo vecchio allenatore. 
Prima ci chiedeva di guardarlo fare. Poi quando aveva finito ci diceva che così sapevamo cosa non dovevamo fare.... Perché era una tale schiappa che non riusciva mai a mostrare quello che voleva 
Almeno ci metteva passione.


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2020)

Nemmeno Galliani dopo aver abusato col vino avrebbe messo lì uno staff del genere con un morto di sonno del genere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sembra che il vice sarà...Baronio (!!!)
> 
> Inoltre Barzagli sembrerebbe che diventi allenatore dei difensori (??) e Matri dovrebbe allenare gli attaccanti.
> 
> ...



Sti qua finiscono come il Giannino sul serio, fidatevi.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda il mio primo vecchio allenatore.
> Prima ci chiedeva di guardarlo fare. Poi quando aveva finito ci diceva che così sapevamo cosa non dovevamo fare.... Perché era una tale schiappa che non riusciva mai a mostrare quello che voleva
> Almeno ci metteva passione.






Immagino Matri che dice a CR7 "devi calciare così, "devi fare questo movimento" ecc. Chissà se CR7 accetterà queste direttive 

Sempre che rimanga, perché o è tra i suggeritori di questa mossa assurda, oppure ha capito che oltre a fare figuracce i champions la Juve è diventata pure un circo.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Agosto 2020)

Trovo sempre fantastico come si “dimentichi” che il “Maestro” a livello europeo e mondiale abbia vinto solo con noi, penso che a breve i ladri cercheranno di prendersi pure le Champuons da lui vinte spacciandole come loro...mai visto un sistema mafioso cosi’ radicato in tutte le sedi, nemmeno ai tempi di Moggi.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Agosto 2020)

Alla Juve vedo confusione incredibile. Attenzione perché momento migliore per fargli le scarpe con qualche giocatore interessante non c'è!


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sti qua finiscono come il Giannino sul serio, fidatevi.



Ti vedo ottimista da ieri, ma questi ne sanno una più del diavolo e temo possano spuntarla anche questa volta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Agosto 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> La fortuna di Pirlo rispetto ai vari Inzaghi, Brocchi, Seedorf, Gattuso è che trova uno squadrone che se saprà gestire con intelligenza forse gli consentirà agli esordi di vincere lo scudetto...se sarà intelligente a gestire, ripeto.



Squadrone.... ma zio cane ma vi rendete conto che non hanno una punta se non il cadavere putrefatto e decomposto del maiale argentino? Che non hanno centrocampo? Squadrone in base a cosa???

Sti qua arrivano tra le prime quattro sicuro solo se rimane Cristina, altrimenti rischierebbero grosso pure lì per Dio.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ti vedo ottimista da ieri, ma questi ne sanno una più del diavolo e temo possano spuntarla anche questa volta.



Io veramente è dall’anno scorso che lo scrivo che stavano per fare una finaccia. Ci sono i miei post.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Squadrone.... ma zio cane ma vi rendete conto che non hanno una punta se non il cadavere putrefatto e decomposto del maiale argentino? Che non hanno centrocampo? Squadrone in base a cosa???
> 
> Sti qua arrivano tra le prime quattro sicuro solo se rimane Cristina, altrimenti rischierebbero grosso pure lì per Dio.
> 
> ...



Vedremo, certo se va via anche ronaldo è un segnale importante.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Agosto 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vedremo, certo se va via anche ronaldo è un segnale importante.



Io sinceramente una roba tipo Pirlo me la sarei aspettata un paio d’anni più in là comunque, non mi aspettavo fossero *già* così avanti nella farsa.

CR7 comunque deve restare; per loro è ciò che Ronaldinho fu per noi, cioè lo specchietto per le allodole (e anzi, noi Ronaldinho lo prendemmo che era pure più giovane).

P.s: comunque se ne sapessero “ una più del Diavolo” andrebbe spiegato come mai dal post-Cardiff sbaglino nove operazioni su 10.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Agosto 2020)

La finale di Champions persa inserita nel palmares 


E-R-O-I


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Strano comunque che nessun gobbo del forum abbia avuto i ******s di commentare questa notizia, vengono qui a fare i ganassa solo quando va tutto bene, a quanto pare.



E' normale, il tifoso juventino medio è molto ma molto poco tifoso, ti basta vedere cosa succede dopo le vittorie degli scudettini, probabilmente non lo sanno neanche loro perché tifano juve. In più, parecchi odiano stare con altri juventini e molti li abbiamo visti da queste parti, sono tifosi di terzissima fascia, dei mezzi appassionti di calcio, per sentito dire, tutto lì


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La finale di Champions persa inserita nel palmares
> 
> 
> E-R-O-I



Ahahahahah che falliti immondi!


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La finale di Champions persa inserita nel palmares
> 
> 
> E-R-O-I



Ho visto il video su twitter, irreale, totalmente cancellato il Milan dove ha vinto tutto ma messa la nazionale che era nello stesso periodo, quindi malafede pura.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ho visto il video su twitter, irreale, totalmente cancellato il Milan dove ha vinto tutto ma messa la nazionale che era nello stesso periodo, quindi malafede pura.




Servilismo, non malafede. Roba da Corea del Nord. Ecco perché son certo che il sistema creato da Andrea Ovino sia peggiore, e di molto, rispetto a quello messo in piedi da Moggi.

Ormai le altre squadre non esistono nemmeno, esiste solo la Juve. Vince solo la Juve. E se perde è comunque una vittoria.

Allucinante.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Servilismo, non malafede. Roba da Corea del Nord. Ecco perché son certo che il sistema creato da Andrea Ovino sia peggiore, e di molto, rispetto a quello messo in piedi da Moggi.
> 
> Ormai le altre squadre non esistono nemmeno, esiste solo la Juve. Vince solo la Juve. E se perde è comunque una vittoria.
> 
> Allucinante.




Per questo quanto accadrà nei prossimi anni sarà di una dolcezza infinita da gustare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' normale, il tifoso juventino medio è molto ma molto poco tifoso, ti basta vedere cosa succede dopo le vittorie degli scudettini, probabilmente non lo sanno neanche loro perché tifano juve. In più, parecchi odiano stare con altri juventini e molti li abbiamo visti da queste parti, sono tifosi di terzissima fascia, dei mezzi appassionti di calcio, per sentito dire, tutto lì



E quelli “convinti” sono ancora peggio, una massa di frustrati esaltati col micropene che tifano Ndranghetus per avere uno sputo di rivalsa sociale verso una vita da poveri cuckolds squattrinati, ignoranti e poveri quale quella che conducono molti di loro.

Intervengono su siti come calciomercato scrivendo “Ahahahahah vi abbiamo rubato il sogno poveri plebei, i vostri figli cresceranno senza sapere che anche altre squadre oltre alla Juventus possano vincere, vi abbiamo distrutto i sogni” o col solito “#finoallafine” (quando l’unica che l’ha preso fino alla fine di quello/quelli che scrive queste cose è la moglie nel locale per scambisti in cui la porta lui stesso da buon cuckold incapace di soddisfarla quale è e consapevole della sua inadeguatezza. Solo che, essendo un fallito a 360 gradi, la porta da chi possa soddisfarla sperando, invano naturalmente, di evitare quella separazione e quell’assegno di mantenimento che lo ridurrebbe sul lastrico).

I gobbi tifosi “per caso” sono anche gestibili, i gobbi “veri”, convinti, consapevoli, sono pattume umano della peggior specie in molti casi.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La finale di Champions persa inserita nel palmares
> 
> 
> E-R-O-I



Emblema dello schifo che è oggi il giornalismo sportivo in Italia. Una massa di servi messi a pecora della mafia, roba da disdire tutto seduta stante bestemmiandogli in faccia.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Agosto 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Emblema dello schifo che è oggi il giornalismo sportivo in Italia. Una massa di servi messi a pecora della mafia, roba da disdire tutto seduta stante bestemmiandogli in faccia.



Vista la situazione tragica della carta stampata sportiva quasi alla canna del gas, ed i risultati economici deludenti di Sky, sono sempre di più le persone stufe di questa situazione.


----------



## Zenos (9 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ho visto il video su twitter, irreale, totalmente cancellato il Milan dove ha vinto tutto ma messa la nazionale che era nello stesso periodo, quindi malafede pura.



Ieri su Mediaset lo speciale CL han parlato 1 ora di Juve,Sarri, Pirlo e 10 Min di Napoli. Quanto mi fanno schifo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Agosto 2020)

Leggo che De Ligt tornerà a disposizione di Pirlo a fine Ottobre. Sti qua devono stare attenti o rischiano di farsi tanto, tanto, tanto, tanto, tanto male il prossimo anno. Se per disgrazia (loro) dovessero rimanere fuori dalle prime quattro andrebbero in coma fino al 2030 inoltrato, ve lo dico. Col monte ingaggi assurdo che hanno (ragazzi, il TERZOOOOOOOOO monte ingaggi d’Europa, rendiamoci conto.  col decimo fatturato, già così sono sempre appesi ad un filo con plusvalenze borderline) rimanere fuori dalla CL un anno provocherebbe un sisma che quello nostro del 2012 in confronto è stato una scossetta da nulla.


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Leggo che De Ligt tornerà a disposizione di Pirlo a fine Ottobre. Sti qua devono stare attenti o rischiano di farsi tanto, tanto, tanto, tanto, tanto male il prossimo anno. Se per disgrazia (loro) dovessero rimanere fuori dalle prime quattro andrebbero in coma fino al 2030 inoltrato, ve lo dico. Col monte ingaggi assurdo che hanno (ragazzi, il TERZOOOOOOOOO monte ingaggi d’Europa, rendiamoci conto.  col decimo fatturato, già così sono sempre appesi ad un filo con plusvalenze borderline) rimanere fuori dalla CL un anno provocherebbe un sisma che quello nostro del 2012 in confronto è stato una scossetta da nulla.



Magari magari! Lo spero con tutto il cuore, devono farsi 10 anni di lotta al settimo posto questi mafiosotti


----------



## Davidoff (10 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Leggo che De Ligt tornerà a disposizione di Pirlo a fine Ottobre. Sti qua devono stare attenti o rischiano di farsi tanto, tanto, tanto, tanto, tanto male il prossimo anno. Se per disgrazia (loro) dovessero rimanere fuori dalle prime quattro andrebbero in coma fino al 2030 inoltrato, ve lo dico. Col monte ingaggi assurdo che hanno (ragazzi, il TERZOOOOOOOOO monte ingaggi d’Europa, rendiamoci conto.  col decimo fatturato, già così sono sempre appesi ad un filo con plusvalenze borderline) rimanere fuori dalla CL un anno provocherebbe un sisma che quello nostro del 2012 in confronto è stato una scossetta da nulla.



Ragazzi, non deliriamo, ricordiamoci chi è il loro proprietario e in che paese si gioca il campionato. Se proprio va tutto bene possono arrivare secondi, ma non uscirebbero dalle prime quattro nemmeno se avessero la rosa della Spal, cosa che comunque non accadrà mai, hanno troppo potere e prelazioni di mercato con le piccole. A meno che non cambino proprietario il massimo che si riuscirà a fare in Italia sarà togliergli uno scudo ogni 5 anni, se non di piuù, soprattutto fino a quando il fpf impedirà ad altre proprietà di compensare le loro mafiate investendo più soldi.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2020)

*Il palmares di Pirlo secondo Sky * 







A parte la censura dei titoli vinti col Milan... la chicca è la finale di CL 2015 nel Palmares ahahaha


----------

